# Submerged Photography



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got a Pentax WG-1, which is waterproof to 33ft. Here is a pic of how I have it set up right now. I'll do some experimenting and share with you. It will do HD video. For stills you can either set it up for interval shooting or individual shots with a remote. I have the remote on order, but not here yet.


Ultimate submerged aquarium photo set up by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

looks like fun; can't wait to see you pictures.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Yeehaw!! Nice, now you could actually take some serious photos *inside*.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I am just getting some time to play with this. I'll have to say that it has been more frustration than pleasure. I got a waterproof remote for the thing and it doesn't work either through the glass or under water... here is a pic of me trying to trip it. I think this may be the only successful attempt to make that happen.


IMGP0120 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

So I was reduced to taking pics on interval mode and basically shooting blind because the viewfinder screen doesn't remain active between shots.

Also, I have obviously not gotten the white balance down. But I am confident that we will get that particular issue right.

Here is one more that maybe gives a hint of what might become...


IMGP0123 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

And if you want to view the Flickr set you can see it here.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is some raw video with the setup. Not so great. The snow you see is CO2 in Tex Gal's tank. Lesson... turn off the CO2 prior to shooting.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The pictures look good to me. I guess the remote works on infrared and is really intended to be used in the air, since it apparently does not work very well under water. I am imagining how this camera could be used to explore rivers, ponds, etc. If you had it on a pole you could push it down to the bottom and get pictures to see if there are any plants down there that you couldn't see from the surface. It would be nice to have a wired remote for the pole, but the interval mode would work also.


----------



## Anderson11 (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah this si nice photogra[hy but look like a non professional photographer's and form the midium quality camera's captured these photos because of the result is not excellent quality but the photographs are fine and show little things in the photographs which is informative....


----------

